# 2015 Sentra cranks longer over the course of the day



## hailing (6 mo ago)

A few weeks ago, the CEL on my 2015 Sentra came on - turns out it was a bad evap canister and associated sensor. 

Ever since it was replaced, I've had no check engine light, but a strange ignition issue.

Before the parts were replaced, the Sentra would crank twice and start, no problem.

Now, after sitting overnight, it cranks perhaps 3 times and starts; but then over the course of the day, each start gets longer and longer. 

If I turn off the car and restart 30 seconds later - it starts perfectly. 

Here's a video:






Any idea what could be causing this? Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First thing inspect the battery post connectors by removing the negative connector first then the positive one. Thoroughly clean the battery posts/connectors of any oxidation; also inspect the negative cable ground connection at the engine block. Check the connection at the starter solenoid. Inspect the charging system. A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts. A battery should have a *static charge of 12.3-12.8 volts* when the engine is shut off; if it's less, the battery has lost it's useful life and should be replaced. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly.


----------



## hailing (6 mo ago)

UPDATE: Turns out it was another bad evap canister - my shop had purchased a used one initially. Installed a new one from Nissan, problem solved.


----------

